# R32 OEM Floor Mat set (front and rear)



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

as above.

must be in excellent condition

will settle for the OEM , or the Reebok ones (with the flag) etc

have the GT-R magazine ones in mine, but want to keep these to one side.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi Matt, long time! I still have the set of original R32 Mats from my car before I replaced them with the new logo Nismo ones. 
They’ve been dry stored and the rears were in excellent condition. The drivers one looks more worn than the rest but no damage etc. 
If you’re interested I can whatsapp you some pictures. I know your new car is Mint so.... 😉


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hiya can you pm me a note with your number

ive the gtr owners mats but looking to get an original set again to dry store ta


----------

